# have you cried when you watched Titanic



## Beluga (Jun 27, 2007)

have you????? xD I haven't but I felt sorry for them xD


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jun 27, 2007)

Not at all.


----------



## lollipop (Jun 27, 2007)

^ LOL Titanic didn't make me cry at all


----------



## Killa Cam (Jun 27, 2007)

Is the answer is yes and you don't have a vagina you should kill yourself.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 27, 2007)

Indeed a sad movie, but can't say I actually cried though.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 27, 2007)

no. i've only seen it once and i was nowhere near crying.


----------



## Whitest Rose (Jun 27, 2007)

I've never seen it, so I can't be sure. o.0....


----------



## Yellow (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol. I've never cried while watching a movie.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Jun 27, 2007)

Nope. ...........


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

Wrong section. >_>

I was saddened, but not really.
Fucking cad. He slapped Rose, I'm glad he died.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 27, 2007)

I hated that movie. They both could have fit on that door!


----------



## Jenna Berry (Jun 27, 2007)

I haven't watched that in years.  And I didn't cry when I watched it.


----------



## Jink (Jun 27, 2007)

Crying is for fat people who can't lose the weight because they're fat peoples.


----------



## Circe (Jun 27, 2007)

I remember being a bit angry at the movie, to be honest.
"I'll never let go, Jack, NEVER!"
*Lets go* 
*Sob, sob*

Oh, Hell. I was heartless when I was younger, LoL.


----------



## laly (Jun 27, 2007)

No  



Robotkiller said:


> They both could have fit on that door!



Yeah, I thought that too


----------



## Saosin (Jun 27, 2007)

No, I hate that movie. Jack could have easily climbed up on whatever Rose was on. And the ending was extremely cheesy.


----------



## Kyon (Jun 27, 2007)

That movie was so fucking terrible. 

I laughed the whole way through.


----------



## Frambuesa (Jun 27, 2007)

YES 

SO WHAT !!!!!!!


----------



## Yōkai (Jun 27, 2007)

Yup, i cried a lot, thinking on the bucks i wasted in the movie theater watching that garbage

btw, Celine dion's voice is horrible


----------



## Misa (Jun 27, 2007)

I cried because everyone did [lawl], plus the song didn't help.


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 27, 2007)

No. I maybe a very sensitive person, but by the time I got around to watching the movie the movie was thought of as a joke and I heard it to many times so it didn't really effect me.


----------



## Saosin (Jun 27, 2007)

lol @ Kimi. 

edit: TIMEWAAAAARP.


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

People, Jack tried to get on the door, but it couldn't hold the both of them. I remember that distinctly.

/waits for someone to prove her wrong. >.>;


----------



## ̣ (Jun 27, 2007)

I cried when I saw her naked.

My first porno with my parents  D:


----------



## kimidoll (Jun 27, 2007)

Saosin said:


> lol @ Kimi.
> 
> edit: TIMEWAAAAARP.





Watch the ending again, you'll see. v.v



> My first porno with my parents  D:



Holy shit, same here. XD


----------



## Nena Trinity (Jun 27, 2007)

XD I cried. I'll admit. First time I cried. I like that movie. XD I have the special edition, LAWL.


----------



## Saosin (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't own the movie, Kimi. And there is no way I'm renting it just to watch the ending again. 



^ That's how I remember the movie.


----------



## RumKraus (Jun 27, 2007)

No, crying is for emo's.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jun 27, 2007)

I bet you only cried when someone poked your eyes too eh?


----------



## BlackShinobi (Jun 27, 2007)

nop i dont cry more sad end is braveheart and dragon heart


----------



## dora ♥ (Jun 27, 2007)

I cried...


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jun 27, 2007)

I cry for many movies, but not for this movie. Of course, it's pretty obvious she was gonna lose Jack anyways... Uh... She was pretty sly to keep the necklace for herself!!!♥


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jun 27, 2007)

No...

But I laughed historically when the ship sank.



Saosin said:


> ^ That's how I remember the movie.


LOL, I remember that. >;P


----------



## Frambuesa (Jun 27, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> I cried when I saw her naked.
> 
> My first porno with my parents  D:




Ohmygod :rofl


----------



## SPN (Jun 27, 2007)

No, just no.

The movie put me to sleep, right up until the ship got vertical... then I laughed, and laughed, and laughed.

Watching other people get hurt makes me happy, that doesn't make me a bad person... just a bad humanitarian.


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Jun 27, 2007)

Lol, I was more like "DAD, Whats happening to him!"

I was rather young.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 27, 2007)

No...very few movies with real people make me cry, but for some reason a lot of animated movies make my teary. Hm...only real movie I can remember crying from is One Flew Over the Cookoo's Neat actually.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 27, 2007)

Psh.... 
I cry every time.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 27, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> I cried when I saw her naked.
> 
> My first porno with my parents  D:


----------



## fennixfire (Jun 27, 2007)

Never. The end seemed a bit weird to me. Why the hell would she throw the necklace overboard!?


----------



## Doggystyle (Jun 27, 2007)

Nah, I didn't feel sad at all after watching it. I thought it was a decent movie when I watched it. But looking back now, it was just a 3+ hour movie about a sinking ship .


----------



## chainsaw massacre (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah..... *ONCE!!!!!!* LOL


----------



## testxxxx (Jun 28, 2007)

nope not once.


----------



## Crayons (Jun 28, 2007)

No. I was too young when they showed it to be touched by the sadness of the story and besides, it was one of the first times I saw a movie with lots of kissing scenes and nude people


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah...I was 8, it was death, it was sad


----------



## Ash (Jun 28, 2007)

Every time...


----------



## Shade Luka (Jun 28, 2007)

I try not too but I still do.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 28, 2007)

i didn't cry . I bawled  I remember trying very hard to control my sobbing in the cinema...I failed >_>. Well, the dude behind me actually watched the movie 3 times, he said it out loud to his friend. 



Robotkiller said:


> I hated that movie. They both could have fit on that door!



I know!!  But they were too heavy....must be the damn dress!!


----------



## The Internet (Jun 28, 2007)

On the contrary, on the scene when the ship is vertical, a man falls and bounces off something...I fucking laugh. Seriously, I will always break out in laughter at that scene.

In fact, a year ago in my last relationship, this movie caused my break up for laughing at that scene.


----------



## Circe (Jun 28, 2007)

RumKraus said:


> No, crying is for emo's.



That's an incredibly stupid thing to say.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 28, 2007)

No. Well, actually, yes. I was 5 years old, and we walked into the theater during the end of the first showing (we were going to see the next showing) and I cried because I thought we missed it.


Other than that, I'm too engrossed in Rose's boobies to cry.


----------



## mow (Jun 28, 2007)

cried? I wailed. That was 2+ hours of my life i will never get back. horrible flick


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 28, 2007)

i guess i would've cried too, had i stayed awake through it all


----------



## Heida (Jun 28, 2007)

nope i didnt cry


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 28, 2007)

Well I was 9....



Spectre said:


> In fact, a year ago in my last relationship, this movie caused my break up for laughing at that scene.



that sucks


----------



## Kakuzu (Jun 28, 2007)

I've never seen the entire movie, but I've seen the end.  I didn't cry.


----------



## Hope (Jun 28, 2007)

I cried at the 1st time I watched it. But last time I watched it was a few month ago & I just thought how cheesy it was.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 28, 2007)

Titanic sucked major ass

Try with "laughed" instead


----------



## Ino_Pig (Jun 28, 2007)

I've NOT cried at Titanic. Which is strange since I'm normally moved to tears with most sad films. DD:


----------



## Arachnia (Jun 28, 2007)

I was laughing when the blond guy was drowning and the bitch acted like there wasn't any space on the closet(or whatever) for him lol.... Twas a silly movie for  me, but at least I laughed a few times


----------



## Kameil (Jun 28, 2007)

I laughed really hard......


----------



## Lemonade (Jun 28, 2007)

I remember crying during that movie, I just don't remember at which part now!


----------



## Nikitaa (Jun 28, 2007)

I did cry. Hey, I was only 10-12 back then =/


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 28, 2007)

I cried the first time I saw it. I think I was 8 or 9... I don't cry anymore now when watching Titanic but it still makes me really sad.


----------



## shizuru (Jun 28, 2007)

never i laughed through it all


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 28, 2007)

No, I didn't cry.


----------



## Neogenesis (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh and for the record, I cried a lot to that movie.

>_>


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 28, 2007)

Killa Cam said:


> Is the answer is yes and you don't have a vagina you should kill yourself.



Quoted for fucking truth!!!!11! Who cries at movies anyway.


----------



## whitecrowz (Jun 28, 2007)

I haven't watched it, not interested


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 28, 2007)

That movie was horrible and I didn't waste my tears on it.


----------



## Shamandalie (Jun 28, 2007)

I was not interested in it, I watched it only years later in television.

And I didn't cry. The only touching moment was when the old pair held hands while the water broke into their cabin. But even though I can cry at movies, Titanic couldn't bring out a single tear from me.

And yeah I'm a girl. :rofl


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 28, 2007)

I only cried at the end when I realised rats can't swim


----------



## Fiasco (Jun 28, 2007)

Well,if taking the dvd,stomping it to little pieces and putting what was left of it in the microwave to heat for a while and then tossing it out my window falls into the category of crying,then i cried through the first scene.
I really wasted my brother's cash on that movie


----------



## reddik (Jun 28, 2007)

I cryed for many movies, but not for this movie


----------



## Azradon (Jun 28, 2007)

god i hated that movie even before i watched it, so nah


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a guy, and I cried a little........


but, for the record.......I WAS 10!!!!!!  


well, and my eyes bulged during the Leo drawing that chick, scene.


----------



## Razza (Jun 28, 2007)

Nah. there are very few movies that actually have made me that sad. Ladder 49 came close.


----------



## Shezmu (Jun 28, 2007)

I Didn't cry no, but I was slightly depressed when it ended, mainly because i had wasted 3 hours of my life.


----------



## Beluga (Jun 28, 2007)

LastOneStanding said:


> I cried when I saw her naked.
> 
> My first porno with my parents  D:



xD xD xD **


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jun 28, 2007)

I was never that motivated to watch the show, so I didn't


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jun 28, 2007)

I have quite disturbing emotions when watching Titanic @__@


----------



## Diamond (Jun 28, 2007)

Never watched it, so i didn't cry and i know for 100% i wouldn't.


----------



## Fiasco (Jun 28, 2007)

I just found it a bit disturbing that a guy can actually get a girl by showing her nekkid pics he drew himself.When we try that we get


----------



## Suzie (Jun 28, 2007)

I've watched it but never cried. It did make me sad though.


----------



## Neko (Jun 28, 2007)

No but i was really sad


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't think so?


----------



## Fiasco (Jun 28, 2007)

Real men don't cry.....


----------



## Sky is Over (Jun 28, 2007)

not even one sad thought crossed me while I watched that movie...


----------



## DeaD EnD (Jun 28, 2007)

i never cried oO 
just thought "shit happens"


----------



## Fiasco (Jun 28, 2007)

Movies like the titanic make me feel so gay for actually paying money to watch them.
I was like the Titanic is goin to be an ill ass movie and the only that was worth watching were a few minutes of porn??!


----------



## illyana (Jun 28, 2007)

No, I haven't.


damn my short answers


----------



## ?Fallacy? (Jun 28, 2007)

Didn't like the movie and no I didnt cry. It sucked


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jun 28, 2007)

No, actually I rarely cry with movies reason that makes my friends consider I don't have a heart...just because I didn't cried on Titanic ¬¬, so what Jack dies and Rose ends alone...big deal, it mades me sad though for the people that died on the actual tragedy.

---God, maybe I'm heartless >> but that can't be I cried on the end of Chrono Crussade >>


----------



## Beluga (Jun 29, 2007)

Omega Shadow said:


> Real men don't cry.....



does 'fake' men cry??


----------



## Freiza (Jun 29, 2007)

meh, no but i did get horneh, i prolly teared up, at the part when the guy jumped off and hit the propeller...tears of laughter i mean.


----------



## Starber (Jun 29, 2007)

Lol, I still cry when I see it.


----------



## Dark Blade (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm a guy...yes


----------



## voidish (Jun 29, 2007)

I saw the film soon after it was released, while crossing over the Pacific toward Japan. I found the film laughable, but every single 日本人 on that plane was in tears. It was awkward, to say the least.


----------



## Gene (Jun 29, 2007)

Sad but no I didn't.


----------



## Needless2say (Jun 29, 2007)

Well I was sad but I never cried I felt bad though.


----------



## Dark Evangel (Jun 29, 2007)

I never really cry...just dissapointed.


----------



## Zhongda (Jun 29, 2007)

No, i hate that damn movie.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 29, 2007)

no but i cried at "the iron giant"


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 29, 2007)

Nah, didn't cry, but it made me sad.


----------



## Telling Lies (Jun 29, 2007)

seriously??


----------



## Dark Blade (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm a guy who can express his feelings...but I'm not gay...I'm a rare type of man


----------



## Spiral Man (Jul 8, 2007)

No, i fell asleep


----------



## mosdvious1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Haven't watched Titanic since ...1999? I think O_O first time I watched it yea, a bit.


----------



## Heroin (Jul 8, 2007)

*I was like 11 when I saw it.. So no*


----------



## Kero-Chan (Jul 8, 2007)

I was actually afraid because it sank.

I was so young .


----------



## Lilith (Jul 8, 2007)

wuttttttttttts datttttttt


----------



## Aishiteru (Jul 17, 2007)

When I first watched it - no, but I watched it again about a week ago and I was _really_ saddened. I felt a lot of emotion within me and wondering what it felt like to be in Rose's situation.

Terrible. </3


----------



## Cloud (Jul 18, 2007)

no. i didnt cry. i just felt bad because i imagined how cold the water was.


----------



## Morwain (Jul 18, 2007)

I didn't really cry during the movie but, I cried during credits because of the blasted song. (that I love to listen to and cry sadly)


----------



## kill-u-4-$ (Jul 19, 2007)

i didt car 1 way or the othe other really


----------



## LayZ (Jul 22, 2007)

Hell No!  I've never actually watched the whole thing in one sitting.  The boat sinking was the only entertaining part in my opinion.  Tragic but entertaining.


----------



## Nisukeita (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm a huge Titanic freak.....not the movie mind you, the _ACTUAL_ Titanic >.>


So no, I didn't...I didn't see the movie for the romance, I saw it because it was another bit of Titanic memorabilia for me....


----------



## RaNiS (Jul 22, 2007)

Nope. but I felt sorry


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 22, 2007)

I cried from laughing, does that count?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah! I'm quite an emotional person so I usually cry during a movie. Dangit!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2007)

I did cry, I realised that I'd just wasted 3 hours watching a chick flick.


----------

